# New company visa



## 45paul22 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hiya been searching and can't find any help with this
I see the visa application needs three years of the companies accounts 
My friend has just et a company over there and it's two months old and wants me to go and work for himIll this be an issue that it's two months old no accounts etc? Or would I be better applying for an investment visa? 
Help please thanks


----------

